# Club Cranberry or Georgian Manor Resort?



## riu girl (Oct 22, 2013)

I am considering a one bedroom unit at one of the two above mentioned resorts for a week summer/2014.  It would be for two adults and two teens.

Has anyone stayed at either of these resorts and could recommend .

thank you


----------



## matbec (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi. We've stayed at both of these resorts. I wouldn't call either to be top of the line but they are comfortable enough. Each property has it's pros and cons. 

The last time we were in Collingwood, we stayed in a 3BR at the Georgian Manor for the Victoria Day weekend. The units are townhouse-style, quite old and may be some of the original TS developments in Collingwood. Some effort has been made to update the furniture and soft goods, but some of these townhouse clusters are showing quite a bit of wear and tear on the outside. Unless the unit is located in the main building, you would be hard-pressed to get decent wifi service (if that's important to you). Their website shows some fantastic units (the "Luxury" and "Presidential" suites), which are probably in the main building as well. We have never stayed in a unit that looks like the photos on their website. Also, keep in mind that Georgian Manor charges an energy surcharge ($5/day) for your stay. There's a small outdoor pool as well as an indoor pool. There's also a mini-golf course onsite (Superstition course). 

Club Cranberry is a little closer to town and we've always stayed in a 2BR unit there. The building itself is a few years newer and was (I think) built in the last 10 years. Some of the 2BR units are lock-offs, others are straight 2BRs. These units tend to be smaller in size overall, compared to some of the other units in Cranberry. The indoor pool is in the main building directly behind the units, with a larger family pool about a 3min walk away. There's a 3rd pool (adults only), by the golf clubhouse which is a slightly longer walk. DH is an avid golfer and he prefers Club Cranberry to Georgian Manor, just because he can walk to the golf course from Cranberry. Our young adults (20, 17) also prefer Cranberry, if only for the wifi and better cable service 

In either case, given the size of the units, I would think that the 1BR would be small for 2 adults and 2 teens. The fact that there would only be 1bathroom would be a deal-breaker for me, especially with teens! :rofl:
If possible, I'd suggest trying to get a 2BR unit. 

Hope that helps.


----------

